# xlock sound existence



## su27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello All!

Has anyone tried to enable the sound in xlock (xlockmore)?

In "man xlock" you can find some sound options like 
[ -infosound string ]  [  -validsound  string ] etc.

But if you will try to run something like this:
[CMD="xlock"]-validsound[/CMD]
you will get a message:
[CMD="xlock:"] bad command line option "-validsound"[/CMD]


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you check the Makefile /usr/ports/X11/xlockmore you may see that it is defaulted to not have sound. I've hacked-in or hacked-out a default before ( there may be an old post telling how ) but it takes some experimentation and experience to attempt, even then does not always often succeed.  The manpage is probably straight from non-bsd sources.


----------



## su27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for answer. I'll try to do some experiments.


----------

